# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  بطولة الشان

## hamdi73

*منذ ثلاثة أيام و أنا أتابع بتمعن الصحف و الأذاعات المختلفة لمتابعة أخبار المنتخب أول بأول و أستغربت كثيراً لهذه العبارة التى تتردد كثيراً من حين إلى آخر و هى ( بطولة الشان ) و (هذا الشان ) أصبحت لا أميز هل هذه البطولة مسمية ببطولة الشان و لا البطولة الأفريقية للمحليين من كثرة ترديد هذه العبارة و حقيقتاً لا أعلم طبيعة هذه الكلمة و إرتباطها الوثيق بإسم هذه البطولة ، و العارف أورينا !

*

----------


## Deimos

*ههههههههههههااااااي

أصلوا ما يمسكوا في كلمة بكرهوها عيشتها .. هذا الشأن عرفناها لكن بطولة الشأن دي أول مرة نسمع بيها ...

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*شان شان شان شانبيون
يكون؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحبيب حمدي 

شان هي اختصار للحروف الانجليزية الأولي لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية


Champion of African Nations

Ch.A.N
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الحبيب حمدي 

شان هي اختصار للحروف الانجليزية الأولي لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية


Champion of African Nations

Ch.A.N



الله اكبر
علم جاااااااامد
احب الفهم انا
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الحبيب حمدي 

شان هي اختصار للحروف الانجليزية الأولي لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية


Champion of African Nations

Ch.A.N



إلم واسئ تسلم يا عمو .
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ههههههههههههااااااي

أصلوا ما يمسكوا في كلمة بكرهوها عيشتها .. هذا الشأن عرفناها لكن بطولة الشأن دي أول مرة نسمع بيها ...




الجماعة ديل أعمى و مسكوا عكاز قلت لى الشان كيف .
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انت زعلان فى (شان) شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*يديك العافية يا عمو
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

يديك العافية يا عمو



 حمدلله على السلامه ياماسورة...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اي زول يكون في شأنو ولا كيــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

* 

ههههههههههههه


ما شان منتخبنا الوطنى فى مباراة يوغندا؟
*

----------


## hamdi73

*الشان شانا و نحنا أهلو و بنستاهلوا .

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عشان الشان شانا لازم نضرب بي نيشانا
                        	*

----------

